

Does Benford's Law apply to election data? - jgrahamc
http://www.jgc.org/blog/2009/06/does-benfords-law-apply-to-election.html

======
russell
Nate Silver has a nice discussion of Benford's Law as it applies to the
Iranian election. [http://www.fivethirtyeight.com/2009/06/karroubis-
unlucky-7s....](http://www.fivethirtyeight.com/2009/06/karroubis-
unlucky-7s.html)

His conclusion is that the data might show irregularities or that it might
just be a consequence of how the towns are aggregated before being reported.

------
bilbo0s
It is interesting that in all of this analysis the obvious explanation is not
explored. That is, perhaps re jiggering election boundaries IS the fraud that
makes the UK election results fail Benford's Law. After all, Benford's Law
does not indicate HOW fraud occurred, only that there is a good likelihood
that some sort of manipulation is going on.

